# Belt source



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I need some belts for my Dad's 521. Who has a cheap place for belts?


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Amazon


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I "think" kiss4afrog posted this awhile back.

3L Fractional V Belt


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Grunt said:


> I "think" kiss4afrog posted this awhile back.
> 
> 3L Fractional V Belt


This is a good source. If you know the part number you could also try ebay. Some times you can find a deal no one can beat.

If you live near a Tractor Supply you can get 3L belts fairly cheap. If you just need one belt sometimes an online purchase is more expensive factoring in the s&h.
Good Luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you look up the belt number on the Toro site: https://www.torodealer.com/en-US/Pages/partslookup.aspx

You can also try Oreilly, Autozone, big box store as they do carry the lawn and garden belts once you know what size it is.


----------

